# Anyone know the cable length on a Browning Backdraft?



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

brilloduck11 said:


> measured it


:thumbs_up That's all I would do.


----------



## brilloduck11 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## brilloduck11 (May 22, 2012)

Ok, so I remeasured the cable yesterday and it measured 43 1/4". Does that sound about right?


----------

